# 2 New Shrimp Tanks



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

8Gallon, 12" cubes.

Here is a side by side shot:










The first tank is more of a 'Shrimp Haven' then an aquascaped tank, though I do like the layout. 










This tank has 3 types of mosses growing in a tangled mess. Its my moss cutting dump  (java, flame, and Christmas) This tank houses 90% of the cherry shrimp I currently breed.


The second tank is Aquascaped and is more of a show tank. The carpet moss is Christmas moss, and the plants on the wood are anubias nana petite. I plan on adding more anubias nana petites, much more.










This tank houses my higher grade Cherry shrimp. The best shrimp from tank 1 are moved to this tank, and the worst from tank 2 are moved to tank 1.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow both tanks look great! Love the scapes! Keep it up ^^


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice! I like them both.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

How were you able to get a moss carpet growing like that? Did you use mesh?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Tenzo said:


> How were you able to get a moss carpet growing like that? Did you use mesh?


Yes. Mesh plus trimming the taller growth will for a moss carpet.


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you fertilize?


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

Definitely eye candy... great tanks.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

MaStErFiShKeEps said:


> Do you fertilize?


Yes. Both the Anibias and the Mosses feed from the water column, so I use plain old liquid Flourish and a little bit of some Leaf Zone that I have left over. Only a few drops per water change though.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

I am very interested in the moss carpet idea!! I have a fluval spec and have been tryin to incorperate a carpet, moss and petite nana. so why not kill two birds with one stone.. lol

Please go into more detail on how you did this with the mesh, because i dont see any. is it one or two layers?

Thank you very neat!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I use the white plastic stuff you can get at walmart in the craft section. I think it is for needle point type art or something. 

Spread the moss over the top and tie it down with as little string as possible. I weigh them down with the thin pieces of lead they wrap plants with in the local fish stores.

The moss should spread enough to cover the mesh, so make sure you cut the mesh in the shape you want it to cover. It doesn't grow much beyond the mesh, but gets thick enough to cover it, creating a carpet look.

Keeping the top trimmed low is key in the beginning, as this allows the lower parts of the moss to really grow and spread. If you dont do this the lower part can die off, or never attach completely, and you will have sections floating up. Eventually the moss will tangle with the other moss pieces and attach to near by rocks, etc, securing it down. Once everything is covered and you are satisfied, you can let the top grow to the desired length.

IMO its one of the easiest, best carpets. Mosses are hardy and can be grown in just about any tank. But having the patience to let it grow is a whole different story :hihi:


FYI the moss in the first tank is not attached to mesh. It is attached to some small pieces of wood and has been trimmed MANY times. It has spent its days in multiple tanks but now has a permanent home in tank 1. 

So there are several ways to make a moss mat or carpet. roud:


----------



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

wow. very nice. i hope to have your talent one day.
Patti


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Haha no joke. thanks for the help! simply awsome!


----------



## kwozemodo (May 3, 2010)

Very nice tanks, especially love the moss carpet in the second tank. I think thats the nicest carpet i have ever seen prefer it to HC, glosso etc will hopefully be trying this sometime.

1 question. With your mesh does it cover the whole bottom or have you cut it to shape?


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

What are you doing for filtration I can't make it out by the pics? The tanks look great!


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

They look amazing!


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

dmxsoulja3 said:


> What are you doing for filtration I can't make it out by the pics? The tanks look great!


 Appears he went old school and is using under gravel filters? I'm gonna say 2 plates originally packaged for a 20h, great idea, and the tanks look great! BTW the mesh is called plastic canvas. I like the rock over driftwood idea too.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

they both look great. have you thought of putting a black background behind them? that would really make everything in the tank pop!


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

looks good! How many shrimp would you estimate that you have in the two tanks?


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Your "twin tanks" are great*...*

*My Low Tech planted tank *
*My Cichlid tank* 
*My DIY Project* 
*My Betta Pico*


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Yes the only filtration is undergravel. I have considered a black background but decided to try white for once. 

I have over 100 shrimp in the first tank. The second has maybe 20. Im hopping to establish an even higher grade shrimp then in my first tank.


----------



## kwozemodo (May 3, 2010)

was it cross stitch canvas you used for the carpet? 

will this harm the tank or degrade?

thanks


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

What is that floating thing in tank 2


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Your tanks are GREAT, love them ~~~
What kind of light is that?


----------



## PaulineMi (Nov 23, 2009)

decoman said:


> What is that floating thing in tank 2


Looks like the Endlers live bearer. It shows up better in the side-by-side tank photo.

Very nice tanks!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

justin182 said:


> Your tanks are GREAT, love them ~~~
> What kind of light is that?


Not sure, i got them from a freind, but they are 18 watt lights. I think he got them off of up-aqua.com



PaulineMi said:


> Looks like the Endlers live bearer. It shows up better in the side-by-side tank photo.
> 
> Very nice tanks!


Thanks.

The 'Endler' you see is actually a an Endler Hybrid. I have mixed a bit of Wild guppy genetics to develop some specific patterns.

I keep one Endler hybrid male in each tank mostly for showing off, but they also help at eating the hydra and other small worms that came in with the moss :icon_neut

Take a look at my avatar if you are interested in what I have been creating.


----------



## betta_27 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, those tanks look great!


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

You don't happen to sell your endlers do you? Or know where I can get some like them?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

i'm a ninja said:


> You don't happen to sell your endlers do you? Or know where I can get some like them?


Sorry I do not. 

However I do know where you can get 100% pure ones or even true breeding hybrids. PM me and I will give you the link. roud:


----------



## whizzle (May 12, 2010)

Love these tanks!


----------



## aquavert (Dec 19, 2010)

The tanks look marvelous & they are a nice size for shrimp...Love the scape...


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! Yes they are perfect for shrimp colonies. I used to have all my shrimp in one 10g tank but when i got these I separated them into 2 to help breed out the better colored ones.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Did you make those tanks yourself?

I'd love a bunch of 12" cubes.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Burks said:


> Did you make those tanks yourself?
> 
> I'd love a bunch of 12" cubes.


I bought them from a friend. If I remember right they are made by marineland. Im not sure if they come frame-less or if he de-rimmed them.

I know Mr. Aqua makes a 12" cube as well. I really like the size. 8 gallons is perfect for a smaller sized shrimp/planted tank.


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

very awesome tanks! i will have to try the moss carpet in one of mine.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Updates as promised:

Took the scape out of one of the tanks to allow the moss to take over more. That tank was more for breeding shrimp anyways. The other I took th eshrimp out and added my apisto fry for they to grow out more. My wife's tank is the tank on the left.


----------



## MR.KENCADE (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice set ups!


----------

